# Probar transistores



## blueh (Feb 22, 2006)

Necesito ayuda para probar un transistor, el transistor es el modelo irf6215, la información del transistor se encuentra aqui http://www.agspecinformación.com/pdfs/I/IRF6215.PDF el transistor es de un amplificador y segun me comentaron esos transistores pueden ser la falla pero necesito checarlos

de antemano gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 25, 2006)

Hola Blueh, no te enfades, pero no buscais nada, en mis tiempos solo teniamos libros y pocos 
aqui te mando una pagina, con lo que pides y mucho mas, suerte un saludo

http://www.unicrom.com/tut_como_probar_diodo_transistor.asp


----------



## blueh (Feb 28, 2006)

no te preocupes pepe, pero de hecho ya habia checado esa pagina y el problema es que el transistor que "tenia" que checar es de efecto de campo y es diferente a uno normal como el del link y no se puede checar asi pero ya encontre un circuito que a base de leds te avisa si esta bien o no el transistor.
De todas maneras gracias pepe.


----------

